# Acr 7.3



## handyp (Nov 13, 2012)

Does LR v4.3 include an integrated version of ACR v7.3?
Do I need to download both? I also use Photoshop CS5 (which will not support ACR 7.3)
Thankyou.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 14, 2012)

handyp said:


> Does LR v4.3 include an integrated version of ACR v7.3?


Yes.


handyp said:


> Do I need to download both? I also use Photoshop CS5 (which will not support ACR 7.3)


CS5 only supports ACR up to version 6.7. You can still use CS5 out of LR4.3RC for external edits though, you just have to use "Render using LR".

Beat


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 14, 2012)

handyp said:


> Does LR v4.3 include an integrated version of ACR v7.3?
> Do I need to download both? I also use Photoshop CS5 (which will not support ACR 7.3)
> Thankyou.



LR v4.3 uses the equivalent of ACR v7.3, however Lightroom is completely independent software program and does not require any other Adobe software package be it Adobe Photoshop CSx or Photoshop Elements to be installed on your computer. 

They just complement each other but operate independently.


----------



## handyp (Nov 14, 2012)

Thankyou Beat and Denis for your assistance. Always great help in this Forum. Just wanted to be sure I am still on the right track.


----------

